# Soapmaking website links



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

We've got quite a few new people interested in soap making, so I thought this would be a good thread.
The following links will take you to soap making procedures, forums, suppliers, etc.
This list is just a teeny sampling of what is available on the internet, and are in no particular order. Iâm sure there are hundreds more that I could have searched for and added. Please feel free to add your online links. 

*And, as always, please follow safety procedures! *


*Tutorials:*
http://millersoap.com/index.html
http://www.teachsoap.com/
http://www.colebrothers.com/soap/
http://www.candletech.com/hpsoap/index.htm
http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking.html
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=19472.0

*Forums:*
http://soapdreamsandbeyond.net/index.php
http://www.the-whisk.us/
http://www.soapdishforum.com/forum/
http://www.soapzine.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=e150f204074b1e9c43fb14fc0145bdcf&
http://www.latherings.sugarplum.net/bb/index.php

*Yahoo Groups:*
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Tallow_Soapers/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hot_and_cold_soapmaking/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/soap-talk/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/soap_makers/

*Suppliers:*
http://www.candleandsoapstuff.com/Suppliers_by_State.html
http://www.brambleberry.com/
http://www.forcraftssake.mainsecure...=index&zenid=32ee01c91eb3e3e6b9181c8960c0fe10
http://store.scent-works.com/
http://members.aol.com/pigmntlady/


----------

